# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  .wine is not owned by you

## fred_yu_job

I have the latest version of Wine, (0.9.49)
I can only run wine with root, otherwise I got:
.wine is not owned by you

I checked the folder .wine, the owner is root.

now I want to use wine under ordinary user as well as root.
any suggestion is appreciated!

----------


## cogadh

NEVER RUN WINE AS ROOT OR WITH SUDO!!

From the WineHQ FAQ:



> NEVER run Wine as root. Doing so gives Windows programs (and viruses) full access to your computer and every piece of media attached to it. Running with sudo also has these same risks but with the added bonus of breaking the permission on the users ~/.wine folder in the process. If you have run Wine with sudo you need to sudo rm -rf ~/.wine and then run winecfg to set wine back up. You should run Wine as the normal user you use to login.


Oh, and the latest version of Wine is 0.9.50, it might be worth it to update, as long as you are starting fresh.

----------


## Enverex

This patch was implemented to stop exactly what you were trying to do, you NEVER run Wine as root. As yourself run "sudo rm -rf ~/.wine" and then -never- run Wine with sudo or as root again.

----------


## fred_yu_job

Oh!
Your guys save my life.
Followed your suggestion, now I can only run wine with my ID.

BTW, I'm using source http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt
to update my wine automaticlly, haven't got the the update to .50 yet

----------


## cogadh

The 0.9.50 update has been out for almost a week on that repository, you might want to run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" to get it.

----------


## sjnovick

In a terminal (as the regular user, not sudo or root), type

$  winecfg


I think that this may set up the regular user as a .wine user.  Then you should be able to run wine.  I'll give my apologies up front in case this doesn't work.

----------


## fred_yu_job

the Repository was wrong in my source.list
now I have the correct one, and I got .50
Thanks!

----------


## Roel123

OMFG, I hope this get changed again.

First of all I WANT to run it with sudo so I can run my game with a lower nice level. I've been able to play day of defeat source and css for years untill a few months ago after another 'update', now it works again but it plays like **** if I don't use nice, so please let me do it.

Secondly, that errormessage is crap, just tell me "you should not run wine as root blablabla".

Third, don't you try to stop me from putting my computer in danger, it's my responsibility, if you like restricting users go program for the other OS.

I just wanted a quick game and now I find myself trying to get it going for the past 2 hours. Next time I have 2 hours to spare I'll install windows again just for gaming. I didn't use Windows for over 2 years now and I hate to go back.

God, I'm angry right now, if I could only remember which version ov wine used to work I'll get that and never ever update again.

----------


## steveneddy

> OMFG, I hope this get changed again.
> 
> First of all I WANT to run it with sudo so I can run my game with a lower nice level. I've been able to play day of defeat source and css for years untill a few months ago after another 'update', now it works again but it plays like **** if I don't use nice, so please let me do it.
> 
> Secondly, that errormessage is crap, just tell me "you should not run wine as root blablabla".
> 
> Third, don't you try to stop me from putting my computer in danger, it's my responsibility, if you like restricting users go program for the other OS.
> 
> I just wanted a quick game and now I find myself trying to get it going for the past 2 hours. Next time I have 2 hours to spare I'll install windows again just for gaming. I didn't use Windows for over 2 years now and I hate to go back.
> ...


Having issues this morning?

----------


## ergoen

I agree with Roel. Without sudo, wine applications cannot bind to ports, that is no windows applications can run as servers.. a bit annoying. For example µTorrent won't be able to be connectable. (having the same executable in both windows and ubuntu is (was) quite convenient)

----------


## vanheirecu

I agree.

I dont care if wine runs as root, im aware of the risks in the first place, I've been i linux user for years now. and for me linux is about doing the things you want the way you want it.
And this thing of not beeing able to run wine  as root is annoying!!!!!!
i mean if i want that kind of behavior i would be a Windows user.

if i need to run wine as ROOT, HELL!!! i'm ROOT, so ****** off!!!!
PERIOD

----------


## cogadh

First off, why in the world did you resurrect a dead thread for a pointless rant? Secondly, there is nothing to be gained by running Wine as root or with sudo that can't be accomplished by other means, such as properly configuring Wine or properly launching the application with Wine. If they change Wine to prevent you from using it with administrator privileges, it is not a change for the sake of limiting your freedom, it is a change to prevent people from using Wine the *wrong way*.

----------


## vanheirecu

You miss my point entirely....
if I want to run something as root, it must run as root, for good or for bad.
i really dont like it when somebody sais your can't do this or that. bla bla bla.
If i destroy my box running wine as root, it is my problem, anyway, you can destroy your system as root in a million ways, its the root user you now?

----------


## Enverex

Blame all the stupid people that run it as root, hose their systems then spam the Wine bugs site/IRC/forums for that piece of code being implemented...

----------


## cogadh

And you missed my point. Wine is not meant to be run as a root user. It's not a matter of you choosing whether or not to use root, it is a matter of the application itself is not designed to be used that way. Changing Wine to prevent root usage would actually be a bug fix, not something they did to make you use the app the way they want to instead of the way you want to.

----------


## vanheirecu

"the way THEY want it" sounds SO microsoft.

I really can understand why you must not run wine as root, thats ok.
but also, its not the point.

----------


## YokoZar

The only thing you'd need root access to do in Wine is host servers at ports under 1024, since those are reserved for root on Linux systems.  Just pick a higher port for now.

As for niceness levels, you can run the renice command as root without making the process itself run as root.

----------


## happyhamster

Funny thread. Let me translate (accuracy not guaranteed  :Smile: ):

- Client: I have this here bread knife, and I want to use it to cut off my arm.

- Support: No! Cutting off your arm is bad. Really bad! Just don't do it.

- Client: I'm not interested in your opinion about cutting arms. I know the risks, duh, but I just want to know how to do it!

- Support: But bread knives aren't supposed to be used for that anyway. And cutting off your arm is bad!

- Client: I don't care. It's a bread knife! I demand to use its full potential! You remind me of [insert evil oppressive regime here]!

- Support: but ...

- Client: I don't care! And I resent being restricted in my arm-cutting-off-with-bread-knives-freedom. Fight the power!

- Other client: Yeah. Cutting-off-your-arm's bad reputation isn't justified anyway. The problem is the unskilled users, that's what it is.

- Bread knife expert: The only times you should use a bread knife to cut off arms is when in situation A, but that can be circumvented by action B, and action C will diminish the occurance of situation A. So there.

- Yet another client (drunk): haha, that's funny. Let me spam you all with this post I think is hilarious.

- Moderator: teehee, let me rain down my moderator-powers on this one....

----------


## Enverex

> Funny thread. Let me translate (accuracy not guaranteed ):
> 
> - Client: I have this here bread knife, and I want to use it to cut off my arm.
> 
> - Support: No! Cutting off your arm is bad. Really bad! Just don't do it.
> 
> - Client: I'm not interested in your opinion about cutting arms. I know the risks, duh, but I just want to know how to do it!
> 
> - Support: But bread knives aren't supposed to be used for that anyway. And cutting off your arm is bad!
> ...


You missed the part where people cutting their arms off complain about having cut their arms off and other people do it by accident then start posting everywhere about it flooding real issues...

----------


## OpposingForce

I ran wine as sudo about 2 weeks ago (I'm new to linux and wine and didn't know better) and messed up the permissions.  I had to remove the directory and reinstall my stuff (steam games, etc)  So don't run wine as sudo

----------


## ajackson

> "the way THEY want it" sounds SO microsoft.


Is this your tin-foil hat?

----------


## Diskdoc

I have a Edubuntu terminal server setup with the home-directory of every user containing a symlink to /home/test/.wine where the needed wine-config is stored. I came up with this as a way to make managing the wine regs easier (only user test has write access to the config files).

After upgrading to Hardy this no longer works since the symlinks are root-owned and Wine complains just as noted by others in this thread. I tried replacing the symlinks by hard links but directories aren´t allowed to hard link.

Can any of you help me get around this new security measure in Wine? A good idea, I´m sure, but for me it messed things up needlessly.

----------


## Enverex

Well those users can't write to something owned by the other user anyway which will just break Wine sooner or later (and more likely the former than the later). Wine is not designed to be multi-user.

----------


## Diskdoc

That may be but until now it has worked nicely. The applications needed are old and quite simple Windows 3.x or 9x educational tools. The problem here is the "owned by root"-security measure, not Wine not being designed to be used by multiple users.

I realise it is possible to edit the code and compile for myself but I´d rather like some other solution that´ll do the job for me. The goal for me is:

- Not having to copy and overwrite every .wine directory for every user every time I add an application (using the "test" user).

----------


## iseeuu

> The only thing you'd need root access to do in Wine is host servers at ports under 1024, since those are reserved for root on Linux systems.  Just pick a higher port for now.
> 
> As for niceness levels, you can run the renice command as root without making the process itself run as root.


OK!.........My head is hurting from trying to get a handle on "permissions".  Either the room is spinning or I am.

I have spent most of the last 24 hours (with only a little sleep) getting a win32 app to have access to the Internet. I finally did this morning: I had to go the "backport" route to get version 1, manually install all dependencies, and reinstall wine a couple of times. Oh, sorry, head still spinning, on a Debian etch box. I was so elated to have beat the technology that I decided to get my wine app to start at bootup.  No problem! I can use "KSysV", from my KDE desktop, and/or "Webmin" "Bootup and Shutdown" utility.

Problem:  I installed wine as me, a regular user, and now wine refuses to work unless user "Me" starts it. However: "init.d" refuses to start wine unless "root" starts it!! Ooww... my head. So how do I use wine as "Me" and still get my app started at bootup? Can I give it root ownership, and run it as another user (in KDE)? Or do I give it "Me" ownership and run the init.d script as "root"?

It is obvious to me that I have missed a simple connection somewhere. I get so confused!

Any ideas?

----------


## cogadh

Instead of trying to launch it every time the system boots, launch it at login. Create a .bash_login file in your home directory with your Wine commands in it. The commands in that file get run every time your user logs in.

----------


## iseeuu

> Instead of trying to launch it every time the system boots, launch it at login. Create a .bash_login file in your home directory with your Wine commands in it. The commands in that file get run every time your user logs in.


Now that sounds to easy. I was not aware of this function. You wouldn't have a link to a "how to do this"?

----------


## cogadh

Actually, now that I think about it, I don't think Ubuntu uses a .bash_login file, it uses a .profile file, which is really the same exact thing. You should already have one in your home directory, just open it with a text editor and add your wine commands to it.

----------


## iseeuu

> Actually, now that I think about it, I don't think Ubuntu uses a .bash_login file, it uses a .profile file,


I have three files in my home directory:

.bash_logout

# ~/.bash_logout: executed by bash(1) when login shell exits.

# when leaving the console clear the screen to increase privacy

if [ "$SHLVL" = 1 ]; then
    [ -x /usr/bin/clear_console ] && /usr/bin/clear_console -q
fi

.bash_profile

# ~/.bash_profile: executed by bash(1) for login shells.
# see /usr/share/doc/bash/examples/startup-files for examples.
# the files are located in the bash-doc package.

# the default umask is set in /etc/login.defs
#umask 022

# include .bashrc if it exists
if [ -f ~/.bashrc ]; then
    . ~/.bashrc
fi

# set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
if [ -d ~/bin ] ; then
    PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
fi

.bashrc

# ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.
# see /usr/share/doc/bash/examples/startup-files (in the package bash-doc)
# for examples

# If not running interactively, don't do anything
[ -z "$PS1" ] && return

# don't put duplicate lines in the history. See bash(1) for more options
export HISTCONTROL=ignoredups

# check the window size after each command and, if necessary,
# update the values of LINES and COLUMNS.
shopt -s checkwinsize

# make less more friendly for non-text input files, see lesspipe(1)
[ -x /usr/bin/lesspipe ] && eval "$(lesspipe)"

# set variable identifying the chroot you work in (used in the prompt below)
if [ -z "$debian_chroot" ] && [ -r /etc/debian_chroot ]; then
    debian_chroot=$(cat /etc/debian_chroot)
fi

# set a fancy prompt (non-color, unless we know we "want" color)
case "$TERM" in
xterm-color)
    PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
    ;;
*)
    PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
    ;;
esac

# Comment in the above and uncomment this below for a color prompt
#PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '

# If this is an xterm set the title to user@host:dir
case "$TERM" in
xterm*|rxvt*)
    PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'
    ;;
*)
    ;;
esac

# Alias definitions.
# You may want to put all your additions into a separate file like
# ~/.bash_aliases, instead of adding them here directly.
# See /usr/share/doc/bash-doc/examples in the bash-doc package.

#if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then
#    . ~/.bash_aliases
#fi

# enable color support of ls and also add handy aliases
if [ "$TERM" != "dumb" ]; then
    eval "`dircolors -b`"
    alias ls='ls --color=auto'
    #alias dir='ls --color=auto --format=vertical'
    #alias vdir='ls --color=auto --format=long'
fi

# some more ls aliases
#alias ll='ls -l'
#alias la='ls -A'
#alias l='ls -CF'

# enable programmable completion features (you don't need to enable
# this, if it's already enabled in /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile
# sources /etc/bash.bashrc).
if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then
    . /etc/bash_completion
fi

Should I edit one of these files, or should I create and use a .bash_login file?

I use Debian Etch, but I have found more solutions here on the Ubuntu Forum than anywhere else.  Thanks

:})

----------


## cogadh

I wouldn't add it to the .bashrc, if you do that, it will run it every time you open a terminal. Adding it to .bash_logout would also be useless, since that only runs as a user logs out. I don't remember if .bash_profile is another alias for .bash_login. I would just create either a .bash_login or .profile in your home directory and add it there.

----------


## user_linux08

My problem is, (applications/wine/wine_configurations), the wine does come up. however, clicking on the "application" tab, it does not show the list of the windows application on the "windows" partition. 

when I entered "winecfg", I also get the ".wine is not owned by you". 

How can I add applications to this place? As it is now, the only applications I get, is an empty folder and "Windows" file system. rather then the "Program Files" where the Apps are located

----------


## multisimple

> I agree.
> 
> I dont care if wine runs as root, im aware of the risks in the first place, I've been i linux user for years now. and for me linux is about doing the things you want the way you want it.
> And this thing of not beeing able to run wine  as root is annoying!!!!!!
> i mean if i want that kind of behavior i would be a Windows user.
> 
> if i need to run wine as ROOT, HELL!!! i'm ROOT, so ****** off!!!!
> PERIOD


That's Right!

sudo this to add root to dir



```
sudo chown -R root ~/.wine
```


then you could configure wine



```
sudo winecfg
```

sudo this to restore original sets



```
sudo chown -R YOUR NAME HERE ~/.wine
```

----------


## Enverex

> My problem is, (applications/wine/wine_configurations), the wine does come up. however, clicking on the "application" tab, it does not show the list of the windows application on the "windows" partition. 
> 
> when I entered "winecfg", I also get the ".wine is not owned by you". 
> 
> How can I add applications to this place? As it is now, the only applications I get, is an empty folder and "Windows" file system. rather then the "Program Files" where the Apps are located


That applications Tab is for listing application specific setting that you're forcing, not actually installed programs.




> That's Right!
> 
> sudo this to add root to dir
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo chown -R root ~/.wine
> ```
> ...


Please never submit bug reports, AppDB test data or AppDB info while running Wine as root.

----------


## user_linux08

everex,
so how then do I access my windows apps from ubuntu. In the past i was able to do that. However since I replaced the HD and partitioned it (windows & Ubuntu), that feature is gone.

It would be nice to access the windows program files in ubuntu w/o restarting the PC to Windows.

----------


## Enverex

> everex,
> so how then do I access my windows apps from ubuntu. In the past i was able to do that. However since I replaced the HD and partitioned it (windows & Ubuntu), that feature is gone.
> 
> It would be nice to access the windows program files in ubuntu w/o restarting the PC to Windows.


This really shouldn't be done as Wine can't access NTFS partitions properly and it requires you to mount them R/W inside Linux with special permissions for users too.

Anyway, just add wherever as a "Hard Disk" in 'winecfg' under the Drives tab.

----------


## cogadh

It is a really bad idea to run applications through Wine from an actual Windows drive. In most circumstances, they won't actually work at all, but worse than that, using Wine in this manner can completely screw up the Windows drive, leaving it unusuable. Windows applications run with Wine are meant to be installed in Wine first.



> That's Right!
> 
> sudo this to add root to dir
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo chown -R root ~/.wine
> ```
> ...


Please don't give out bad advice like this, it only leads to further headaches for those of us who are actually trying to help people use Wine correctly and effectively. As was already explained, there are really only two reasons you might need root access to run something with Wine and in both circumstances, you can work around the root requirement by just making some simple adjustments to your procedure.

----------


## TrashmanL

I do not want to run WINE as root. However, I wanted to have every user on my comp be able to use WINE without having to install more copies of software, taking up valuable disk space.

Here's a way to MAKE WINE kindof "multiuser":

as root, create a new directory. I created

/home/shared/wine/drive_c

the owner doesn't matter, but make sure permissions (chmod) are 777

now, in eash users .wine folder, go to /dosdevices

cd ~/.wine/dosdevices

remove the c: link

rm c:

create a new c: link to your new directory

ln -s /home/shared/wine/drive_c c:
(this link should be owned by the user)

voila, .wine is still owned by the user, but all users can share the same files

This is not a perfect solution. It's a little annoying actually. Everytime you install something in wine, you need to make sure that that, too is accessible by everyone.

chmod -R 777 /home/shared/wine/*

Also, depending on the program, each user may have to install the software to update the registry keys, but as long as it's all installed to the same folder, no additional disk space will be used.

If you're really enterprising, you could create scripts that would do this automatically for you, I suppose.

Of course, this method COULD be used to run wine as root. I do not endorse or recommend that, of course. I'm just suggesting this as a way to save disk space.

Come to think of it, preventing you from running wine when .wine is not owned by you doesn't really prevent anyone from running it as root, does it? All you need is a /root/.wine folder owned by root! So I don't think this "protection" makes much sense, it's just annoying. Just my opinion, I'm not attacking anyone, and I love WINE and the devlopment team behind it. I do agree running it (and most other things) as root is bad.

----------


## cogadh

You can get true multiuser support from Wine by purchasing CrossOver, the retail version of Wine.

----------


## iseeuu

> Actually, now that I think about it, I don't think Ubuntu uses a .bash_login file <snip>


I have discovered that "~/.bash_login" allows the terminal window to be customized ie: colors, specific info displayed, and shortcut commands.

:})

----------


## iseeuu

> Instead of trying to launch it every time the system boots, launch it at login. Create a .bash_login file in your home directory with your Wine commands in it. The commands in that file get run every time your user logs in.


As noted earlier, in Debian Etch KDE, the "bash_" related files mentioned here effect the terminal window (in or out of Xserver).

However, I did meet with success at getting programs or applications to auto start at log-in. It is quite simple to do, don't know why it seemed to be such a secret? 

To have a "Wine" app auto start, you find or create the ".desktop" link to the app and copy it to (in KDE) "home/your_user_name/.kde/Autostart". You will need to set the view to "hidden files" to see the ".kde" folder. I found links had already been created in "home/your_usr_name/.kde/share/apps/kicker", and copied them to the "Autostart" folder and restarted to verify the programs were running. If you must create the link: I found the simplest way for me was to open the folder: "home/your_user_name/Desktop". Right click to bring up the menu and select: "Create New - Link to Application". In the "General" tab, enter the app name (in my case it was the "SiteUp" utility I had installed in Wine). In the "Application" tab, browse to the app exec in your "Wine" folder: "home/your_user_name/.wine (another hidden folder)/drive_c/Program Files/SiteUp/SiteUp.exe". You can also add a "Work path" and other stuff if you wish. You may want to change the permissions if you need to take ownership of the link in the "Permissions" tab. Click "OK" and you have your ".desktop" link you can copy where you wish.

Cheers

:})

----------


## theirishfozz

Hey guys

I have a slight problem. Im trying to patch a game (battlefield vietnam, 1.2 to 1.2.1) to let me play online and...well..when I install the patch it complains about the ikernel.exe (Installshield engine could not be launched and in terminal counldn't get IPS factory buffer). Now.. I've search around for a solution to this and what people seem to say is that the problem is I cant copy files to the windows directory and that I need to install the patch using sudo. 

If I do this then it says .wine is not owned by you as its in my user directory which, from reading this forum, seems fair enough. So my problem is I cant install the patch without running the install as sudo (if that would even work), but I cant install as anything other than me. GARG!

Does anyone know a way round this?

I could copy the files from my windows partition, but Id rather not if I can avoid it.

thanks

EDIT: For some reason now it lets me connect to multiplayer games. Not sure why...  I guess..problem solved? maybe?

----------


## pimpinjg

try chown -R username:username /home/username/.wine

thats what i did for apache when i couldnt add files from file browser  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Crippa75

One *solution* for the 
"I want all users to use same wine setup. And only have it installed in one place" problem.


First I'm using LVM that will be used and mounted. That means I can use as much space I'll need for the moment.  :Wink: 
And I can decide if my wine installations is available or not. Or I can have a lvm group with same name on different USB devices, and automatic enable/mount the connected the disk. Now I can choose which "windows" I want to use..and for different purposes. Games, downloads, pictures, Flash.. Just by connecting the disk/usb. Or some script that change the active group. Some lvm group might be connected to several loop devices thats <700MB and therefor easy to burned to CD for export/import. 

This is only the 'idea' of what I actually implemented, but it should be enough for u to make it your own. 

Ok.. I'm using the *account 'wine'* to install whatever I want the users to use in wine.  (And this is where ill mount the Logical volym from LVM.

*mount /dev/windows/wine /home/wine*
_(If u want u can mount this with -o noexec. I have one system where I dont allow any exec from any device where the normal users can copy or create their own executable files)_



*su - wine
and install everything u want (or copy the wine u are using now)
As u know wine will now use the folder /home/wine/.wine 
*
At this point only user wine can execute the applications.
Now to the simple part  :Razz: 
*Make sure all users have a ~/.wine folder owned by them self.*
If not..well we all know what happens.

And this seems.. like thats all wine cares about. All u have to do now is to
*create symbolic links to files and folders in /home/wine/.wine*

*
cd ~/.wine
for i in $(ls /home/wine/.wine/ -a); do ln -s /home/wine/.wine/$i;done
*
This will create something like this:

dosdevices -> /home/wine/.wine/dosdevices
drive_c -> /home/wine/.wine/drive_c
system.reg -> /home/wine/.wine/system.reg
userdef.reg -> /home/wine/.wine/userdef.reg
user.reg -> /home/wine/.wine/user.reg
.update-timestamp -> /home/wine/.wine/.update-timestamp


short version



> sudo mount /dev/windows/wine /home/wine
> xhost +
> su - wine
> export DISPLAY=:0.0
> #wine "setup-app.exe" install anything u want to use
> #to make sure no one else can change
> chmod o-w .wine
> exit
> xhost -
> ...


Creating the .wine can be implement with some check in different files when the user logon. Like /etc/profile, /etc/gdm/PostLogin or any other file u think is best for u. (PostLogin, U might want to use $LOGUSER to chown .wine)

If u want the menu u must copy or link /home/wine/.local/share/*


Thats it.

Btw


If u want to execute wine with "*nice*" as root..try not to.
Run is as normal user and then after execution use "*renice*" this u can execute from a script with *sudo*. U can make the script dynamic and smart to find whatever u want to renice. And add the script it visudo with NOPASSWD.
If u to lazy to write sudo. Create another script that will do it for u.



```
/usr/local/bin/reniceApp 
     #Create your own clever script to find what u want to renice#
```



```
Add this in visudo
username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/reniceApp
```

to renice: 
sudo reniceApp

---------------
For lazy people, create the file 
/usr/local/bin/lazyStart



```
#!/bin/bash
app="C:\what ever you want to start"
wine $app
sudo /usr/local/bin/reniceApp $app
```



Argh. Sorry if its hard to follow what i just wrote, I was to  :Shocked:  tired to actually do this now. But I know im to lazy to write it another day, :Very Happy:

----------

